# Trading simulator for UK stocks



## yogi-in-oz (22 April 2006)

Hi folks,

As new players in 2006, we have found the UK 
market very challenging this year, until now ... 

Trading simulator for UK stox ... click here ...  

yogi-in-oz's Statistics

Current Ranking: 	3
Yesterday's Ranking:  	64
Total Worth: 	£61,538.45
Cash Total: 	£0.05
Portfolio Value: 	£61,538.40
Overall Profit/Loss: 	£11,538.45
	Competition Statistics

Competition Started: 	March 26, 2006
Competition Ends:  	April 21, 2006
Contestants: 	136
	Competition Rankings

1 	 Harland 	£100,001.32
2 	 Dhoom 	        £63,638.15
3 	 yogi-in-oz 	£61,538.45
4 	 jezza888 	£60,359.09
5 	 trash 	£60,075.00


Epic	Stock Name	Position	Bid	Ask	Chg Today	Open	Quantity	
GOO	GOLD OIL	 buy	8	8	 +2.67 (47.98%)	5.88	         769230
    You Paid	    Profit	              
	6.5	£11,538.45	          


..... talk about a last minute reprieve ... lol ... 

have a great weekend

     yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (31 May 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for UK stocks .....*



Hi folks,

..... and  a good start to this week, on the UK simulator,
with diamond stock EDN ... against 69 other players.

Rank 	Player                           Profit 
1 	yogi-in-oz 	               £2,625.00
2 	Abbottspeedwagon 	 £2,590.83
3 	Dembleton 	             £2,465.74
4 	ndz 	                         £1,172.56
5 	kevinmcm 	             £1,067.94
6 	marley 	                        £727.65
7 	lpotter 	                 £480.75
8 	iornmonkey5 	             £304.39
9 	skeltonr9 	                 £36.12
10 	in_for_a_penny 	             £0.00

happy trading

    yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (15 July 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for UK stocks .....*





Hi folks,

Only 15 starters from 87 finished with more than the
starting stake of £50,000.00, in the monthly contest 
on the UK simulator, ending 14 July 2006.

Click here for UK trading simulator ..... 

Rank	Player			Total Worth
1 	dali22 		          £85,214.12
2  	desire 		          £83,370.99
3  	Rachelthegreat 	      £65,109.77
4  	JiveAssJanet 	       £64,705.88
5  	frugi 			   £62,219.47
6  	ragingbull 		 £60,952.39
7  	jf-k 			    £59,176.91
8  	dravid 		          £57,708.36
9  	gorusuda 		£56,135.11
10 	"einstein"Wat 	      £52,925.51
11 	StewartWhyte 	     £52,375.00
12 	Barton7 		£51,573.41
13 	yogi-in-oz 		£51,162.77
14 	kevinmcm 	      £51,049.33
15 	DavidB 		        £50,973.16
16  	ndz 			  £50,000.00

Not a stellar performance, but just glad to be ahead, 
at the end of a tough trading month.

have a great weekend

   yogi


----------

